# Indonesia: Aussie woman to 'beg' for life today



## Goldie (Apr 28, 2005)

Aussie woman to 'beg' for life today
Faces death penalty on Indonesian drug charge

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: April 28, 2005
1:00 a.m. Eastern

© 2005 WorldNetDaily.com 


An Australian beauty school student says she will beg for her life today in an Indonesian courtroom as she faces the death penalty for what she calls a bogus drug charge. 

Schapelle Corby told Australian news sources she will beg three Indonesian judges to spare her life in a Balinese courtroom. 

The 27-year-old is on trial for allegedly trying to smuggle 4.1kg of marijuana into Indonesia. 

She says she is innocent and that the drugs were planted in her bag, possibly by an airport baggage handler. 

Defense lawyer Robin Tampoe said Corby should not spend any time in jail. 

"Schapelle Corby certainly shouldn't spend any time in jail ... but if they were to come back and impose a substantial sentence, well, the fact that we've got death off the table is small comfort if they impose life," Tampoe said. 

The judges are not expected to deliver a verdict for weeks. 

"From the date she's charged, I think they have 207 days in which to deliver a verdict, which I think takes us to the 17th of May," he said. "It could be a fast decision ... but certainly within the next few weeks we will know the answer. It's coming very quickly." 


The defense team will ask the court to acquit Corby, he said. 

"Nothing in this case makes one bit of sense other than the fact that the cannabis was in her bag when she arrived," Tampoe said. "For want of a better word it's a very bizarre set of circumstances. 

Australians have written hundreds of "very compelling" letters saying their luggage, too, has been tampered with, he said. 

Bali lawyer Lily Lubis describes Corby as a "nervous wreck" who can sleep only with the help of medication. 

"She's still using sedatives after the trial because she's kind of hysterical," she said. 

Lubis said there was "strong evidence" to back Corby's claim that she was the innocent stooge of a drug gang operating at Australian airports. 

The defense claims that marijuana found in Corby's luggage at Denpasar airport was put there after she had boarded a flight to Bali. 

While prosecutors would be satisfied with a life sentence, Corby could be executed by firing squad.


----------



## nobogart (Apr 28, 2005)

what the f**k now that is just plain archaic. death? for a plant that nature put here man has lost his way.................


----------



## Goldie (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is another article on it, this one from the BBC:

Australia's Corby in mercy plea  

Ms Corby's case has been closely followed in Australia 
An Australian beauty therapist accused of smuggling marijuana into the Indonesian resort of Bali has begged a court for mercy. 
In her final defence plea, 27-year-old Schapelle Corby tearfully proclaimed her innocence, saying "I cannot admit to a crime I did not commit." 

Ms Corby was arrested in October after 4.1 kg (9 pounds) of marijuana was found in her bags at Bali airport. 

Under Indonesia's tough anti-drug laws, convicted traffickers can be executed. 

But Ms Corby's case has attracted widespread public interest in Australia, and the Canberra government has urged Indonesian prosecutors not to ask for the death penalty. 

In a written statement to judges at the district court in Bali's capital, Denpasar, on Thursday, Ms Corby said she was an innocent victim of Australian drug gangs. 

  To judges, my life at the moment is in your hands, but I would prefer that my life was in your heart.

"I say again that I have no knowledge of how the marijuana came to be inside my bag," she said. 

She said she had already been punished enough for doing no more than failing to lock her bags. 

"To judges, my life at the moment is in your hands, but I would prefer that my life was in your heart," she said. 

Prosecutors have recommended that Ms Corby serve a life sentence, although the judges could still impose the death penalty if they convict her. 

A verdict is expected by next month.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 28, 2005)

I have no words for these actions, why in the world does this need to happen.

I will think twice to go to Indonesia or Thailand. Very bizarre.

Here's a another link where you can support her case:
http://www.usp.com.au/fpss/news-indonesia06.html


----------



## Goldie (Apr 28, 2005)

MarP, there are no words for this...I couldn`t follow the story while I was offline, but man...I hope to God they don`t kill an innocent young woman...;(


----------



## Goldie (Apr 28, 2005)

MarP, thanks for the link - I will check that out completely.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 28, 2005)

That is just realy sad. I dont know what to say either. Just realy sad.


----------

